# Thor is looking for a home.



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Thor is from my E litter. His family is relocating to Europe and is unable to take him.

He is intact, 4 years old and has been raised with kids. Up to date on vet care. Nice family dog and is very affectionate! Gets along with other dogs generally when properly introduced.

Pedigree of littermate is here.

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ge....html?id=718814-epic-destruction-v-mathenhaus

Adoption fee applies but the owner is more interested in placing him properly. I am helping and if need be he does have a safe place here of course.

If interested PM me and I will give you the owners contact info.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh boy Betty :wub:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what a nice looking gsd. can you explain proper introduction? a "how to" if you have time.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

He is gorgeous isnt he? Looks a lot like his sister Eden.

The family says he is fine with other dogs, but I have not personally observed it and they are pet people, so I throw that in there to cover all the bases.

I introduce dogs with walks. They can get use to each other, control the space, but you still have control. The more relaxed body language I see from both the more I allow them to interact. 

Thor is located in Florida! Important detail! LOL


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

OMG he's gorgeous... I so wish the timing was right to take him. I will ask around since I'm up in North Florida as well.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

wyoung2153 said:


> OMG he's gorgeous... I so wish the timing was right to take him. I will ask around since I'm up in North Florida as well.


That would be great Thank you.

Local is always my preference!

Betty


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my is right. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hubba hubba!

What a stud! :wub:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow what a gorgeous guy! Wish we could take him but I hope you find him an awesome home!!! Good luck


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sent you a PM.. I have some people interested in him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thor is a very handsome boy. I hope you find a great home for him.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

He is lovely. Wish I were in a place to take another!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

he is really gorgeous-bet he finds a home quickly


----------

